# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from David Bowen

## Airicist

dwbowen.com

vimeo.com/davidbowenart

"Procession of Ants" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

> flyAI creates a situation where the fate of a colony of living houseflies is determined by the accuracy of artificial intelligence software.
> The installation uses the TensorFlow machine learning image recognition library to classify images of live houseflies. As the flies fly and land in front of a camera, their image is captured. The captured image is classified by the image recognition software and a list of guessed items is ranked 1 through 5. Each of the items is assigned a percentage based on how likely the software thinks that the listed item is what it sees.
> If “fly” is ranked number 1 on the list, a pump delivers water and nutrients to the colony based on the percentage of the ranking. If “fly” is not ranked number 1 the pump does not deliver water and nutrients to the colony. The system is setup to run indefinitely with an indeterminate outcome.

----------

